# My first bettas



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright... I just joined and I did promise some pictures. These were just taken with my camera phone, so bear with me...










This is Babyface. I didn't need to encourage him with a mirror for this picture. He was just flaring at EVERYTHING that day. His body looks quite pinkish. That's just reflection from the red gravel below. His body is pearly white. I was super excited because he was the only one at the petstore with a purely white body without little black or dark brown edges on his scales.
Here's a ok picture of him when he's calm:























This here is actually my mum's fish. I picked him up for her, knowing she would absolutely love his color. He's gotten a bit brighter sinse this was taken. She should be taking him home when she visits me in about a week. I've been calling him Sinatra.


I got really lucky with these guys. I'd been keeping my eye on all the pet stores in town and checking on their bettas... then I walked into PetSmart just as they were getting their new stock in. Babyface spent about 10 minutes on the shelf, and Sinatra was there for two days before I convinced Mum she needed him. So they didn't have to spend much time in those awful little tubs.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Those are pretty decent pictures for a camera phone..


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks! It's an LG Dare, I'm only using it because my Canon finally crapped out on me. But seriously... I've gotten some print quality shots from this phone.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's definitely nice. I wish I had a nicer camera to take pictures and videos with


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Right... because you don't have FANTASTIC pictures of your discus and angels or anything... *rolling eyes*


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Lucky. I have a really nice camera and had to take like a bajillion pictures to finally get decent ones of my little fish and my betta. And what breed is Sinatra? I love his tail.

And, yeah... Babyface really is a beautiful fish. I don't like crowntails that much, but He is amazing.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Um... I'm pretty new to this. Sinatra is whatever is usually offered at the petstores. Veil tail? It seems to almost come to a point like a spade, but not completely....

Have you seen any other bettas in that color? What would you call it?

Babyface will be the star of his tank. I absolutely love his color and his attitude!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

P.S. I really really love the betta in your avatar. That is my absolute favorite color. Is the picture true to his color?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

egoreise said:


> Right... because you don't have FANTASTIC pictures of your discus and angels or anything... *rolling eyes*


Haha, you don't know how many pictures I had to take to get them like that. But they could definitely be better, or at least my videos..


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I sometimes kill the battery on my phone trying to get good pictures.  I just got really lucky with that first shot because my boyfriend sat down next to the tank and babyface decided his beard was threatening.  And he gets completely still when he flares. Whereas Sinatra swims back and forth. 

Now my common goldfish and shubunkins... I have literally NEVER been able to get a picture of any of them. Except maybe their tailfins... as they swim out of view.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I try to get just the right shot of them flaring so as to show off their fins so I can post them for sale on Aquabid. My camera is not the best and I'm pretty sure the neighbors think I have tuorettes syndrome. D*** fish hold the #@*+ still you beep beep blankety blank piece of *@#* camera!!!! When I have money for a decent one I'm going out in the street and smash it in a million pieces and run over it several times in my truck! So frustrating. I love Babyface's 4 ray caudal fin. Most of the time all you can find is single ray CT's and they look like they've been through a shredder.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes... It is true to his colour. Well, I had the saturation on my camera set to +2 but it doesn't seem to make much of a difference anyway. And if you want to see a really good picture of him, go to my profile! I've got a decent picture of him displaying, and it's actually in focus (I have so much trouble with that), and it's pretty high quality.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

... 0_o Don't tell me that's Chopin in the back of Babyface's second picture! If it is, I'll be like "Haaaaalelujah!" Anyway. Definitely tell me what piece of music that is and by who


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Chard56 - hahahaha I think most fish owners have neighbors that think they have tourette's. When really, we just have aquariums... it's our curse, really.  

Honestly... this being my first betta and all, I had no idea his caudal fin looked better than usual. Most bettas I've looked at have been in the little tubs for a week or more, so I couldn't get them to display!

I really wasn't sure if I wanted a crowntail... but I changed my mind when I found Babyface.



Trout - He is so lovely. Would look really nice in my living room, what with all the Alphonse Mucha artwork on the walls. 

I'm not entirely sure what the peice is! I went to a local book sale at our library, and I had been looking for yellowed sheet music for crafting purposes (musicians - go ahead and shoot me....), and they had a big box of it. I kept finding pretty individual sheets, so I ended up just grabbing a giant stack. When I went through it, I found lots of loose unorganized sheets that I could use... plus a couple mint condition books, and several covers with art nouveau on them. I do recall seeing a title page with Chopin in the stack somewhere......
I think it looks great as a background. A nice juxtaposition to the river rock and plants, plays off a little statue of the Eiffel Tower nicely, and really makes the fish stand out.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

They are both adorable!!! Love the crowntail! Some phones can take decent pictures! I just got a Droid X that takes pictures that are just as good as my Nikon coolpix, though it doesn't have a flash


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm getting a droid next month! And my first thought is, "Will it take good pictures of my fish?" I know... bad sign, right?


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol. Maybe I should get some good ol' piano music for MY background. It does look really good. Definitely gives it a nice individual look.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Or if you don't want to risk getting your music sheets wet, try the scrapbooking section at the craft store. I saw some scrapbook paper made to look like music sheets the other day. My other tank has striped aquamarine and cream color scrapbook paper.  My mum did her goldfish tank with gold glittery wrapping paper, and next she's adding black gravel and a dragon statue. Super awesome.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I saw a BEAUTIFUL male crowntail at Petco the other day, and it made me think of you and Babyface  . Just thought I'd let you know. I really wanted to get a female betta, because there were some really pretty females there, too. I decided not to risk it, though. Someday I'll have a tank specifically for les femmes.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I LOVE bettas. I've heard of people getting 125 gallon long tanks and keeping three males and several females in them... because the males have enough space to claim their territories seperately. 

*sigh* Maybe someday. >_<


What color was the crowntail?


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't remember. I think he had a blue body and Babyface's Red fins.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooh neat! I still heart Babyface's white body. I saw an all white halfmoon betta on Aquabid yesterday and just about shat myself. Instant dreams of a him in a tank with black gravel, black plants, and a silver background...

Yep... I started scanning Aquabid. Another symptom of MTS.


----------



## jgraevell (Mar 21, 2011)

I LOVE the picture of Babyface! Beautiful Betta!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you!  He's a feisty little sucker, too. He and my dog had a face-off last night.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Whatever you do egoreise, don't put a filter in with the bettas. It could kill them because their fins get stuck in the filter. I came home yesterday and splenden was stuck to the filter. Fortunately, He survive.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Awwww sad! I'm glad he's ok! Hope you are keeping an eye on him to make sure he doesn't develop ich at the part of his fins that were stuck. 

I actually have a low power filter in my betta's tank. He's in a nano community tank, so I sorta have to. But it's just the filter that came with a 10 gallon starter kit at wal-mart.... I nabbed it from the kids' tank and bought them a nicer filter. 
And the veiltail, I'm keeping a close eye on. He's in the kids' old two gallon tank with a little pink submergible filter that I've turned down to the lowest intake. He likes to rest on top of it. :S

Was your betta showing any signs of weakness before he got stuck? What kind of filter was it?

p.s. is that your betta in your avatar? Absolutely stunning.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

egoreise said:


> I actually have a low power filter in my betta's tank. He's in a nano community tank, so I sorta have to. But it's just the filter that came with a 10 gallon starter kit at wal-mart.... I nabbed it from the kids' tank and bought them a nicer filter.


lol i bet your kids have the same 10 gal starter kit as me. it comes with an aqua-tech 5-15 filter right? it's funny cause i have my betta with nano fish too. 4 rasboras, but soon to be five, cause i have to get "special needs fishy" at my LFS. i call him that, because his tail is messed up, but originally he's the brother of my current batch of rasboras. i wanted to get him cause i'm not sure if anyone else would cause his tail's all weird. they are saving him for me, and he was still there yesterday. i'll take pics when i get him and batteries for my camera.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

That's the one! Peice of crap, but it suits my needs....


----------

